

Moto Droid Gets Froyo 2.2 - g0atbutt
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/05/motorola-droid-gets-early-android-2-2-rom-ready-to-download/

======
g0atbutt
It appears someone leaked it, and it was built from source, not a port/hack
job of the nexus one rom.

